# Cool Game: How fast you can type the alphabet.



## tkcube1 (Oct 1, 2009)

http://scratch.mit.edu/projects/bosox397/287360

Post your fastest time.

Mine is 3.04.

It's addicting.


----------



## elcarc (Oct 1, 2009)

this is going to take some practice

12.31

hey i remember programing in scratch. its fun


----------



## Novriil (Oct 1, 2009)

PLL skip: 5.594  okay no skip..


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hahaha. Dude Norviil we need to have another challenge sometime. Maybe today. I'm much better since last time except for my OH. I've only gotten one under minute.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 1, 2009)

What is so cool about this?

Try typing all your algs as fast as possible!


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 1, 2009)

3.25

the trick is to go slow and lookahead!


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Dude I know. You have to practice your finger tricks to.


----------



## tanapak1 (Oct 1, 2009)

11.562 S.

Slowly!!


----------



## Dimeg (Oct 1, 2009)

first time 9.704 sec. pretty satisfied


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 1, 2009)

AHHH I got a 2.619.. It wasn't perfect either I made like 2 mistakes.

Edit: 2.383 now.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 1, 2009)

I used to play a game like this
Lowest I got was some 4's


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 1, 2009)

There's an application like this in facebook, named Type A-Z


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes i know i was so close to a sub 3 average on it. I'm playing it way to much.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 1, 2009)

i used to go on it, 1st try just was 1.95


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 1, 2009)

5.402. BLD. I can't handle doing it while looking at the screen - it's too distracting. It's like trying to solve commutators on big cubes while looking at the cubes - looking messes me up.


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 1, 2009)

I played it on facebook..

A-Z: 0.00
Z-A: 0.00

When I see such games it's just to inviting to write a little bot. Best legit time was ~3.5 sec. Ben: 1.95 is very impressive!


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thats also the guy who claims he has a .16 2x2 solve. Haha Mike I'm gonna try it BLD now.

Edit: I got a sub 3 BLD now OH

Second Edit: 6.388 OH

3rd Edit(sorry): 12.533 OH BLD wow.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 1, 2009)

1.04. Who said it had to be in order?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 1, 2009)

2.763


----------



## Lucas (Oct 1, 2009)

5.782 (BLD, 0 memo - 5.782 resolution), that's really slower than my typing speed...




Mike Hughey said:


> It's like trying to solve commutators on big cubes while looking at the cubes - looking messes me up.



So true...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 1, 2009)

My best is 2.756


----------



## blah (Oct 1, 2009)

Is keyboard remapping allowed?


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Sure? I don't know what that is though.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 1, 2009)

So you could format the keyboard so that typing "qweryuiopasdfghjklzxcvbnm" you actually really type "abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz"?

Highlight my previous post


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 1, 2009)

I got 3.22 on the facebook version.


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Start doing averages of 5 ill post mine.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 1, 2009)

1.78 I practice this when bored.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 1, 2009)

My best is 1.32x on a laptop.


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Finally a sub 3 average....Yes I used cct.

Average: 2.84
Standard Deviation: 0.49
Best Time: 2.47
Worst Time: 3.98
Individual Times:
1.	2.47	
2.	3.53	
3.	(2.47)	
4.	(3.98)
5.	2.53


----------



## Lars Petrus (Oct 1, 2009)

This was one of the first programs I wrote in Basic in 1975. I got down to 2-3 secs. I used "fingerdragging", so you do CDE, FGH, JKL and ÅÄÖ in one movement.

Yeah, the Swedish alphabet has 28 characters.


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha yea that is something that I have been doing. I notice that I have major spurts in some because i can like drag a finger across a couple keys and get them ready for the next.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 1, 2009)

My best OH is barely sub3, my best 2h is like 4.3.


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 1, 2009)

This is almost addicting as cubing. Lol I love doing this


----------



## Carrot (Oct 1, 2009)

I got 2.281 after MANY tries >.<


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 1, 2009)

3.64 average on facebook. I had a 3.74, 3.74, 3.74, 3.74, 8.xx average at one point =P PB was 3.05.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 1, 2009)

4.801 xD


----------



## qqwref (Oct 1, 2009)

I got a 2.656 OH just now. This keyboard is nice because I can slide on it.

1.969 2h without sliding (but with a bit of mashing hehe)

EDIT: 3.969 with one finger. EDIT: 3.562 EDIT: 3.438 enough


----------



## gylve (Oct 1, 2009)

Best time: 2.312
Best time OH: 2.70
Best Avg of 12: 2.61 =P


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 1, 2009)

8.xx is my average, my problem is whenever I mess up I press the delete button and then I get confused.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 1, 2009)

3.238 with one finger.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 1, 2009)

3.157 with one finger, take that woner
EDIT: 3.094 cmon cmon


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 2, 2009)

4.417, pretty happy about that.
EDIT: 4.266
EDIT2: 4.115
EDIT3: 3.882


----------



## piemaster (Oct 2, 2009)

I just finished lubing my keyboard. Now I have to work it in...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 2, 2009)

4.495, it took me a few tries but i think thats where i bottom out. fun game!

while we're on the topic of fun games, Multitask is awesome! my record is 204


----------



## guitardude7241 (Oct 2, 2009)

2.4 i think.


----------



## soccerking813 (Oct 2, 2009)

6.478

Fun game.

Edit:

5.704
Q-Z are the hardest. They take me about as long as all the others.

Edit:
4.716 3 tries later.

3.663, I give up.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> 3.157 with one finger, take that woner
> EDIT: 3.094 cmon cmon


I've done 2.6x OF on a laptop keyboard.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 2, 2009)

7.692.

Same as cubing, go slow, and look ahead.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 2, 2009)

Here I go. 

Time: About 10.5 seconds, using the one finger method and staring at the keyboard all the time. 

But I can type words backwards with on finger method pretty well. I showed this talent on the 2006/7 Australian Idol forums (contributing as "angel1801") alot.

Example: .llor 'n' kcor fo rehtafdog eht si yelworC retseilA .666 tnahc dna margatnep a no latutir cinatas a ni doolb sti knird dna taog a lliK !nataS pihsroW


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2009)

LNZ said:


> ....llor 'n' kcor fo rehtafdog eht si yelworC retseilA .666 tnahc dna margatnep a no latutir cinatas a ni doolb sti knird dna taog a lliK !nataS pihsroW


I had no problem reading that backward, except for the name (Aliester Crowley????) and for some reason I read "cork 'n' roll".
I thought this was supposed to be more difficult in a foreign language?


----------



## Gunnar (Oct 2, 2009)

2.204!

But I've been practicing on another site a few years ago.


----------



## mbrart (Oct 2, 2009)

I got a 6.163, but I'm using the Dvorak layout on a QWERTY keyboard. 100% touch typing, bebeh


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 2, 2009)

I got 3.000 >.<


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 2, 2009)

How are you guys so fast? I'm getting around 7 seconds.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 2, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> How are you guys so fast? I'm getting around 7 seconds.



Are you trying to be precise? There's no penalty for mistakes - use that to your advantage.

I just got 2.438 (looking now - with a little practice, it's easier looking than BLD). So if slow old me can do this well, you can surely do better.


----------



## Brettludlow (Oct 2, 2009)

I got 4.708....
Im pretty impressed with that lol


----------



## mati rubik (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 2, 2009)

3.953, but accurate. That's enough for now


----------



## krazedkat (Oct 3, 2009)

12.692
I was caught offguard


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 3, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> 12.692
> I was caught offguard



By what?


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 3, 2009)

5.44
5.25
5.06
4.56
4.38


----------



## Shnishiguh (Oct 3, 2009)

I like this one better
http://playfreeonlinegames.eu/playonline/typethealphabet.html


My best time on that one is 2.19 seconds


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 3, 2009)

my best so far is 2.521 :/

edit: 2.374
edit2: 2.371


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 3, 2009)

9.125


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 3, 2009)

I used to be into this... the fastest single I got was 1.97 and that was INSANE. It was totally lagging up on facebook once and I got 1.30 but it was really glitching up


----------



## Forte (Oct 3, 2009)

First time: 15.29


----------



## happa95 (Oct 3, 2009)

2.39
teehee


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 3, 2009)

6.509


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

6.54


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 4, 2009)

I got 1.782 last night.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 4, 2009)

1.743 after a few tries. I remember I played a similar game around 4 years ago. (Btw, I'm using qwerty)

EDIT: 1.622

EDIT 2: 1.503


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone try this OH or BLD or with feet?


----------

